
Ask HN: Do you read the author's name or article first? - robterrin
I have long been conflicted about whether I should read the article or the author&#x27;s name first. On one hand, it&#x27;s important to accept ideas without further biasing oneself for or against the ideas by knowing who is pushing the ideas. On the other, it can lend important credibility&#x2F;incredulity and help me set my expectations for the perspective of the author.<p>My solution has been to generally not check beforehand, unless it is a source that I have found to have low standards and quality that varies widely, such as HBR, Forbes, any opinion page, etc. As a well read and mostly rational community, I would love to hear how others on HN approach this.
======
lsiunsuex
1 - There are so many articles and such posted here and every other website I
read, I honestly would not remember an article by a specific person vs
another.

2 - I personally, like to read as much as I can and come to my own opinion /
conclusion. Who specifically wrote it, is of little concern to me. I may put
more weight behind an article from a big newspaper or such vs some random
article on medium, but that doesn't mean both articles / opinions aren't valid
(or not valid)

There is so much news lately, so many blog authors or writers - news is pretty
dime a dozen IMO. Which goes back to newspapers are dieing and ads are
increasing on publications so they can pay writers and blah blah blah. VS
music or movies, which while there is a lot of music and a lot of movies / tv
shows - I think those leave a bigger impact on people because they effect them
emotionally. Most news is not to say it's garbage, but everyone has an opinion
and a lot of it is hey let's repost this article about the latest apple
product or political dilemma and put some ads on it so we can make some money
vs original content, which is what music / movies are (usually).

